# digital livecam on samsung rv411



## jooky (Jun 21, 2011)

how to use the built-in web camera on my laptop, I cant find the utilities or the function at all


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Typically, you just need software that utilizes the cam. Such as Yahoo or Skype. Depends on what you are trying to do. Then find software for that function.


----------

